# looking for hunting club



## dgflowers90 (May 10, 2011)

me and my dad are looking for a hunting club to get into dues no more $500 i live in lawrenceville,ga and he lives in monroe,ga so something that isnt on the other side of Ga let me know . thanks guys


----------



## Silver Britches (May 10, 2011)

Have you checked here? http://forum.gon.com/forumdisplay.php?f=100

If not, you and your dad have a look through there and see what you can find.

Good luck to you and your dad and you both be safe!


----------



## DeepweR (May 11, 2011)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=618750


----------



## retiredkilla (May 12, 2011)

just be carefull, people will lie to you, i got in one and pres. said you and son can hunt for 550, isaid what about elec. he said it was in cluded.. he complained about son all season and wanted me to pay for elec..went down last weekend elec. was locked


----------



## Buck Hunter (May 12, 2011)

Warren Co. hunt club needs two more members for our 478 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods and pines and also a swamp on part of the property. 2 power lines. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. The property is less than a mile from the ogeechee river. $650 per year. call Wayne @ 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com


----------



## jeffersonrandall (Jun 18, 2011)

we are in Oglethorpe co.  We need two people, but our dues are 550, which is close to what you wanted to pay.  If you are interested call us and we will tell you what we have to offer thanks rs  Troy looney @706-870-5579 or summie smith@706-367-9881


----------



## joedublin (Jul 10, 2011)

dgflowers90....our lease is 525 acres in Whigham,Georgia...this is our first year as a QDM club...our dues are $585 per member.We do not have a "camp" it is primative camping..we have 4 cultivated fields on our lease...corn and peanuts and all stands are first-come basis.We've had this lease for over 11 years and never a single problem.Conact me at    jlong49@cox.net for more details.


----------



## Sray308 (Jul 10, 2011)

New club in Monroe co. 465 ac.Tall pines and hardwoods with several creeks.Really nice deer and turkey pop. Dues are 650.00. contact David@4785082545 if you may be interested.


----------



## GWH (Jul 12, 2011)

*lease*

Is that $500.00 total or each?


----------

